# Spotted pythons V. Childrens Pythons



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wrong forum


----------



## steph (Oct 1, 2007)

spotteds get up to 1.5m and the childrens get up to 1.2m,i think there pretty much the same in personality although i have herd childrens are generaly a bit better when it comes to personality.they look very different so just get the one you think looks better.


----------

